# Nurseries for plants/trees - SE PA



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Does anyone know of any recommended nurseries in the Philadelphia area (within about an hour or 1.5 hours) that have an excellent selection of plants/shrubs/trees and that also have great prices?

There are a couple near me but tend to be quite expensive. Siteone is probably my best option at this point, but unsure if I am missing anything.

Thanks!


----------



## JimClavin (Sep 23, 2018)

I am not sure what town you live in, but here are a few in Montco.

On Point Nursery (used to be Hoffman's) 
https://www.onpointnursery.com/

Ott's exotic plants (I couldn't find a website, but they have a good reputation locally)
https://yelp.to/qTKq/SseGifVx44

I think there is a site one in king of Prussia too.


----------

